# My boyfriend called me another name?!



## Kaelyn

He didnt call me another girls name in bed. We were just talking normally, and he started saying "Karen, Karen, Karen, oh shit my bad." And then said my name. Thats his best girl friend. I have had problems with him, for talking amd texting and hanging out to much together. I got mad and just left. I havent talked to him since. Is this a good reason to get mad? Our names are pretty similar. But he used to like her. Which is what worries me. She just broke up with her boyfriend recently. I dont really like her. They had each others facebook password. But he changed it again, and told me she didnt have it. When she asked for it, he gave it to her. I also had it. But then last week, he told me he changed it, and didnt give me the password... Alot of girls message him. Which worries the heck out of me. Im the jealous type, i know. But still, its not like i can change that.


----------



## Dalylah

Well I wouldn't say the wrong name is necessarily a bad thing because that is a name he says often. If he allowed you to have his password and doesn't now that may be a sign but it just might be an oversight as well.  I will say that if he is being secretive then that usually means there is something to hide.

Why don't you be honest with him and just ask him? Being overly jealous won't help though. It makes you see things that aren't there and also pushes others away because they grow tired of it.


----------



## viccckyhoang

_"But *he used to like her*. Which is what worries me. *She just broke up with her boyfriend *recently. I dont really like her. They *had each others facebook password*. But *he changed it again, and told me she didnt have it*. *When she asked for it, he gave it to her. I also had it.* But then *last week*, he told me *he changed it*, and *didnt give me the password*... Alot of girls message him."_

Why didn't he give you the password? Did you ask him for it or did you keep quiet? 'Cause people can't really read each other minds.. and you can't expect something when you don't ask for it (even though that person doesn't have to give it at all).. &amp; you mentioned that girls message him but does he message them back?

You also said that you had problems with him hanging out, talking, and texting with Karen.. but did you talk to him about that at all? i'm also curious about why you don't like her..

being jealous really doesn't help any situation at all and yes you can change it BUT it will be hard..

*communicate*.* trust*. be *honest*. *respect*.and most importantly *LOVE*.

I wish you the best with everything! &lt;3


----------



## willo47

It's not an easy sitution.. My current boyfriend of a year and a half .. accidentally called me his ex girlfriends name a couple of times when we first started seeing each other and dating.. My name is Stephanie, Steph for short, and her's is Sarah so ours are very alike.. And it does hurt but the thing I've learnt is that you can't get mad or crack. if you act mature about it and say something like "I think you made a mistake, I'm Steph" it shows that your mature enough to just believe it was a slip of the tongue. Wilson's family still sometimes slip up and call me Sarah and I just laugh and say, "you've done it again" no matter how much it makes me sick inside and it really does hurt, I think it's just one of those situations where if you really love them you have to trust that if they're feelings change they will talk to you about it. I agree and conceed that it is one of the hardest things to deal with and to trust, but it has to be done..


----------



## foundme

You should be honest with him.


----------



## Xonabila

Just be honest with him and tell him and see what he says u shuld never keep these things in ur heart it will create problems, if u being irrational then saying them will make u realize that but u just have to say all this to him


----------

